# Trying To Understand How To Reply With Quote



## David S (Nov 11, 2015)

So I am going to see if I can reply to this with this in the quote.


----------



## David S (Nov 11, 2015)

David S said:


> So I am going to see if I can reply to this with this in the quote.




Hmm crap that was easy.

David


----------



## David S (Nov 11, 2015)

David S said:


> Hmm crap that was easy.
> 
> David



I hit the "+Quote" before and nothing happened...well at least not that I could see.

David


----------



## middle.road (Nov 11, 2015)

David S said:


> David S said:
> 
> 
> > So I am going to see if I can reply to this with this in the quote.
> ...



Then there's the _Nested _feature...


----------



## David S (Mar 24, 2016)

David S said:


> I hit the "+Quote" before and nothing happened...well at least not that I could see.
> 
> David


TEst


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 24, 2016)

You can also manually create a quote by placing the tag ["quote"] at the beginning and the terminator ["/quote"] at the end. I placed the quotation marks in there so you could see what I meant. You would need to do it without them.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------

